# Témoignage expérience iPad



## twinworld (3 Juin 2010)

j'ouvre ce sujet pour grouper les témoignages des possesseurs d'iPad. 

Après une semaine d'utilisation, la tablette a déjà fait sa place entre mon iPhone et mon MBP. La frontière n'est pas fixe, mais à celles et ceux qui se demandent à quoi peut servir un iPad - gros téléphone sans clavier, ou petit ordi qui peut pas téléphoner - je réponds que ce n'est pas un objet redondant. 

J'utilise l'iPad pour lire le journal dans les transports publics (j'achète des numéros du Monde, de Libé, du Temps, sans être obligé de m'arrêter chez un marchand de journaux), répondre en vitesse à un mail, consulter des infos sur le net au café quand je suis en avance, prendre des notes rapides en séance, jouer un peu, tenir à jour ma compta personnelle, etc.

J'utilise mon iPhone pour écouter de la musique, téléphoner, sms, faire des petites vidéos, consulter mon agenda, consulter ma boîte mail en vitesse, tenir à jour ma compta personnelle, etc.

J'utilise mon MBP pour des prises de notes en séance, regarder la tv, utilisations usuelles de bureautique, et tout ce que je faisais avant à la maison. 

En résumé, je trouve qu'il y a des situations où chaque machine est la plus appropriée et pouvoir choisir au moment venu, c'est super confortable.


----------



## bugman (3 Juin 2010)

Tout pareil (ou presque) 

J'ai l'iPad depuis deux jours seulement, je n'utilise plus l'iphone (ni même mon RIM mais un vieux Samsung pour info). Mon choix c'est porté vers un 3G 64Go (pas trop le choix en fait), à la Fnac, 2 jours plus tard, il était là.

Alors, pourquoi avoir commandé s'te bestiole (ceux qui me connaissent devineront que j'etais moyennement chaud) :
- pouvoir critiquer objectivement 
- Montrer mes dernières photos à mes amis lors d'apéritif (au bout de 2 ou 3 c'est plus simple que de lancer W7 et chercher le trou de l'USB dans ce qu'ils leurs sert de tours. 
- lire mes mails, journaux, météo, macG/iGen le matin (plus rapide que d'allumer le Mac, je suis toujours à la bourre).
- j'ai une fille  (recherche internet pour l'école (quand elle y pense), jeux, vidéos/zic dans la voiture, Messenger re-
- Sinon, j'y gere mes RDV, mes contacts, j'y fais quelques brouillons de documents.
- ...et puis ça ne fait que deux jours... :love:

oui, je suis tombé amoureux de mon nouvel assistant (rien que pour le surf, c'est le top en vadrouille).


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2010)

bugman a dit:


> Tout pareil (ou presque)
> 
> J'ai l'iPad depuis deux jours seulement, je n'utilise plus l'iphone



Ouais c'est là qu'ont est differents, moi je continue d'utiliser les 3.


----------



## NoxDiurna (4 Juin 2010)

C'est relativement simple, surtout si tu es fan de ton iPhone ou ton Mac: si tu critique iPad, c'est parce que tu veux patenter le diable, notamment à cause de son prix. Sérieusement, si l'iPad était à 300&#8364;, tout le monde serait en train de faire la queue devant Louvre. 

Enfin, tout ça pour dire qu'une fois la ligne franchi, après avoir fait l'abstraction sur l'argent que tu viens de dépenser, l'appareil est magnifique. 

Sinon, je vois bien l'utilité de cet appareil lorsque je vais voyager en classe économie prochainement (oui, j'ai un iPad mais je ne suis pas riche).


----------



## matoumix (5 Juin 2010)

Au bout de 6 jours d'utilisation je pense aussi que mon iPad a trouvé sa place entre l'iPhone et mon macBook, ceci tout naturellement. L'iPad est  toujours à portée de main et sa batterie longue durée le rend toujours dispo pour un mail rapide ou une consultation web dans tous les recoins de l'appart, pour montrer des photos de façon conviviale et aussi pour lire au lit ... Le macBook ne me sert en gros désormais plus pour le traitement de mes photos numériques. L'usage de mon iPhone reste inchangé à l'extérieur du domicile (toujours très bizarre de passer visuellement de l'écrande de l'iPhone à celui de l'iPad).


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2010)

Quand je l'ai acheté (il y a une semaine) mon iPad était un gros iPhone. Aujourd'hui mon iPhone est un petit iPad!
Mon iPhone est redevenu un téléphone presque comme les autres. Appels + mails rapides+ SMS+musique. Pour le reste j' utilise l' iPad.


----------



## thegreatfab (8 Juin 2010)

C'est exactement ça. L'iPhone est devenu un mini-iPad.


----------



## JFL27 (8 Juin 2010)

Pour l'utilisation quotidienne que je fais d'un PC, l'iPad me suffit amplement surtout depuis que je l'ai couplé à un clavier Bluetooth. Malgré tout il reste un gros point noir : l'impossibilité d''imprimer directement à partir de lIpad sauf à acheter une des nouvelles imprimantes HP dédiées iPad-iPhone. Néanmoins, une application indispensable qui ne sera certainement jamais disponible sur l'iPad fait que je ne remise pas mon MacBook pro, c'est Money. S'il y avait une application du même niveau que Money disponible pour l'iPad alors là le bonheur serait total. Y-a-t-il un programmeur dans salle intéressé par le développement d'une application Money-like ?


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2010)

Du coup je vais peut être echanger contre un 32 Go


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Juin 2010)

Pour ma part, je l'utilise beaucoup pour la gestion de projets (Thing Le fait assez bien). Je récupère pas mal de documents PDF au boulot. Très utile également pour la prise de notes rapides en séances, et montrer quelques concepts. 

Utilisation de Sketchbook Pro pour des croquis rapides. :love:

Il me sert aussi pour vider la carte mémoire de mon Nikon D2X, et pouvoir zieuter les photos sur un tel écran, c'est vraiment un comfort considérable. Et surtout, un gain de temps certain pour effectuer un premier choix. 

j'apprécie de lire un bouquin avec iBooks, par contre je regrette qu'en Suisse, on soit à la ramasse, c'est bien joli le projet Gutenberg, mais je souhaiterais passer à autre chose que du classique! :sleep:

Sinon, les magazines donnent vraiment bien, et franchement, je me réjouis de découvrir les prochaines publications que l'on pourra lire à long terme.

Certes, il y a quelques points à revoir, mais pour cette première version iPad (pour moi, 64 GB WIFI) je suis très satisfait pour l'utilisation que j'en fais. :love::love::love:

Ha oui, j'ai réduit l'utilisation de mon iPhone, et du coup, mon iMac ne me sert plus qu'à bosser sur mes photos et illustrations! :love:


----------



## iLooo (9 Juin 2010)

...voici une autre expérience sur l'iPad: je suis un Mac user de la première heure (le premier que j'ai utilisé était un Mac SE) mais pas du tout fan de iGadget. J'ai bien un vieux iPod récupéré d'occaz pour m'accompagner dans mon jogging mais c'est tout. L'iPhone, pas pour moi: 12.000 fonctions sur la surface d'un préservatif encore emballé, pas pour moi! (nota: je ne veux pas critiquer les utilisateurs d'iPhone, c'est un objet certainement formidable, mais non adapté à _mon_ besoin).
Quand mon iMac G5 a commencé à montrer des signes d'âge, j'ai bien pensé à le remplacer par un portable. J'ai bien failli craquer pour le Macbook Air (le poids, la finesse) mais dès qu'il a fallu l'ouvrir, j'ai repensé à ces heures passées dans des avions avec le haut de l'écran coincé dans le siège de devant, même pas ouvert à 90°; à ces gens qui arrivent en réunion et vous ouvrent leur portable devant le nez, créant comme une barrière avec eux; ou dans le train de banlieue à vouloir lire un article téléchargé off line avant de partir: 10min pour charger le système, l'écran trop large et pas assez haut, toujours solidaire de ce clavier trop grand et trop lourd, etc.

L'iPad répond à tous ces problèmes: une seule surface, comme n'importe quel bloc papier, le poids plume, la taille, le confort de lecture, malgré cela la connectivité, et même la frappe: en mode paysage, je tape à 10 doigts aussi vite que sur un clavier physique. Et pour des longs texte, ça fait moins mal aux doigts.
Je n'allume plus mon Mac que pour le on-line banking (tableau excel un peu complexe).

Pour mon utilisation d'un ordinateur, c'est le concept idéal, le complément parfait de l'ordinateur de bureau.


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2010)

iLooo a dit:


> je tape à 10 doigts aussi vite que sur un clavier physique. Et pour des longs texte, ça fait moins mal aux doigts.


ah oui ? vous êtes fortiche alors, parce que moi j'ai pas encore trouvé le coup. Je manque peut-être encore d'entraînement, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver les repères des doigts pour taper à l'aveugle comme sur mon clavier normal. 

En plus je trouve que le temps de réponse et un peu long et j'avoue que je trouve le correcteur orthographique pas très doué : ça lui arrive de me mettre des "L" majuscule à "Le" au milieu d'une phrase alors que je n'ai pas mis de point. Autant pour l'iPhone, le dictionnaire répond bien et corrige les fautes des fois avec des mots du type "eninviazion" pour "énonciation", autant là il est pas foutu de remplacer un "i" par un "u", il me laisse souvent des "in" au lieu de "un".


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2010)

Comment donner un avis sur l'iPad autrement qu'en le postant depuis un iPad ? 

Je suis lycéen et bientôt étudiant. J'ai acheté un iPad (cf signature) pour prendre des notes durant mes cours en amphi. D'ailleurs je prévois une belle rentrée en force des iPad en fac l'année prochaine...

Vous le voyez à ma signature, j'ai un iPhone et un MBP qui viennent encadrer cet iPad. 

Ehhhh bien il a trouvé toute sa place à la maison. Je ne me sers plus de l'iPhone pour le net, je prends l'iPad. Pour lire, pareil. Grace à des applications comme le Wall Street Journal ou USA Today ou encore le New York Times, je lis continuellement dès que j'ai un peu de temps. Mon Mac ne sert plus à aller sur Adium, j'ai IM+ sur mon iPad (pas lite...).

Les bouquins du type Stephen King que j'ai la flemme d'aller acheter en ville, je les telecharge sur mon iPad. Plus besoin de se faire suer a descendre en ville, faire la queue à la caisse, faire le faux cul avec l'hôte de caisse, et faire taper ses magazines contre les murs et les faire toper par terre. Plus de sac plastique pour rien, c'est GreenPeace qui va être content
. Pareil pour SVM Mac ou le Time. Tout depuis mon iPad à un coût moindre en fin de compte. 
Ma grand-mère voulait le dernier Steel !? Aucun souci. Cadeau. 

Ma seule grosse hésitation réside dans l'utilisation au quotidien de cette tablette. Non seulement je n'ai que la version WiFi, mais en plus les gens connaissent le produit et comme je n'habite pas dans une ville très sûre, avouons-le, je ne peux lire tranquillement mes magazines téléchargés que dans le bus qui me remonte chez moi. 
Mais l'année prochaine, je pars sur Strasbourg, et avec la pochette Apple je n aurais plus autant d'hésitations à profiter d'un réel confort tout en étant plus sûr de pouvoir le garder sien. 

J'utilise EverNote et SimpleNote qui se synchronisent en WiFi sur mon ordinateur et ça c'est un réel plaisir. L'utilisation de MobileMe est limpide, la tablette est réactive. Un vrai must.

Reste juste encore le fait que je ne puisse pas jouer à GTA San Andreas, Bioshock ou Fallout 3 sur mon iPad. 
Remarquez, un Mac ça sert aussi à ça...

Chapeau bas Apple.


----------



## boodou (10 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...
> Je suis lycéen et bientôt étudiant. J'ai acheté un iPad (cf signature) pour prendre des notes ...
> Vous le voyez à ma signature, j'ai un iPhone et un MBP qui viennent encadrer cet iPad.
> ...



En tout cas t'as bien choisit ton pseudo !

Pas de soucis pour la Rolex avant 50 ans ...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

On verra. Mais là n'est pas le sujet tu en conviendras.


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2010)

Pense a sortir quand même des fois ...
Plus j'avance je me dis que le 32 Go aurait été la capacité idéale !
Quel c** j' ai été


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

T'inquiète je gère la fougère. 
J'ai vraiment hésité avec le 16Go 3G mais je ne regrette pas mon choix.


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2010)

La 3G ne m'intéresse pas. Pour un besoin ponctuel ( mail, Gps ...) l' iPhone sera selon moi toujours plus pratique. Je me vois mal sortirmon papad place du machin-chose pour trouver mon chemin 
Par contre la place sur le DD ça elle me manque !


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Et le souci c'est que ca risquée ne pas s'arranger.


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2010)

j'ai 15 jours pour changer, le problème c'est que le 32 Go est introuvable !! Et que les 15 jours arrivent dans 3 jours


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2010)

hormis la place du disque dur, qui est certes importantes (raison pour laquelle j'ai pris un 64GB), et pour faire écho au test de la page MacG, je voudrais revenir sur l'autonomie. 

Ca fait deux fois que j'utilise l'iPad pour enregistrer des séances avec iTalk. Une séance de 2x4 heures dans la même journée. Et une séance de 3 heures. Et les deux fois, l'iPad passe allégrement l'obstacle. Et le soir en rentrant, je peux encore l'utiliser toute la nuit avant de devoir le recharger.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Pareil ! C'est devenu mon hotspot MSN connecté 24h/24h. Toute la journée en wifi et je la sollicite pour des jeux. La batterie est impressionnante. 

Mes "tough tests" sont moins éprouvants que les tiens mais j'ai la même satisfaction que toi lorsque je eux surfer tranquille dans mon lit et m acheter le dernier exemplaire du Time sur Steve Jobs.


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2010)

c'est extrêmement appréciable, de pouvoir s'en servir sans avoir à se soucier de la recharge. A 30 % je pars tranquille de chez moi le matin, je sais que j'ai 2.30 h, 3 h heures d'autonomie devant moi


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Ca fait deux fois que j'utilise l'iPad pour enregistrer des séances avec iTalk.


et la portée du micro est bien sympa. En conférence, les gens parlent un peu tous en même temps, mais on comprend tout, même dans des salles assez grandes.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Ils ont fait un super produit (pour ceux qui en ont l'utilité). Aucun doute.


----------



## mike1 (10 Juin 2010)

Pupe, petit oubli, je voulais parlez de l'appli de macgeneration sur iPad. La je vous écrie de mon iPad avec la version de l'application de l'iphone

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

L'appliction macgeneration pour iPhone utilise le clavier de l 'iPhone sur l 'ipad


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ai 15 jours pour changer, le problème c'est que le 32 Go est introuvable !! Et que les 15 jours arrivent dans 3 jours


Bon...je viens de changer pour un 64 Go et je ne regrette pas.
En fait je me suis très vite rendu compte que j'allais en avoir une utilisation beaucoup plus vaste que ce que je pensais au départ 

Et je viens de recevoir mon camera connector


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2010)

Ahhh cool ! Tu vas "kiffé". Et ça fait combien de temps que tu as commandé le CC ?


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2010)

commandé mercredi, reçu ce matin. Apple m'a fait un geste commercial pour des ennuis à répétition sur mon iphone et j'ai eu un bon d' achat sur l'AS. J'ai choisis ça et une magic mouse et j'ai reçu les 2 en 48 h !!
Quand tu penses qu'il faut attendre 4 à 6 semaines normalement


----------



## boodou (11 Juin 2010)

Boulot une bonne partie de la journée sur MBP, dans la rue iPhone en cas de besoin, de retour à la maison hop! seulement l'iPad. 
Un objet absolument pas indispensable, mais auquel on se fait très vite (surf, mails, vidéos, cadre photo, docs résiduels pour le taf, jeux). 
Durée de la batterie impressionnante, ainsi que la qualité de l'écran.
iPad case pour la position inclinée agréable, camera connection kit et forfait 3G (8,50&#8364;/200Mo) pour les périodes de déplacement (vacances/weekend, sympa de ne pas se trimballer le MBP).
J'aime bien n'avoir qu'une seule interface au lieu du traditionnel trio écran/clavier/souris, par contre  les raccourcis clavier me manquent beaucoup ( Pomme C, V, A, Z et tous les autres).
Un objet imparfait, plus pour le consultatif que le créatif, mais il a su prendre sa place le bougre !
On verra bien comment va évoluer le concept tablette à l'avenir, mes exigences seront surtout au niveau de l'OS.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juin 2010)

La venue de iOS 4 devrait te plaire alors.


----------



## Atlantique (13 Juin 2010)

Au bout de quinze jours d'utilisation, je trouve que l'iPad est une superbe machine qui remplace dans beaucoup de cas l'utilisation de l'iMac.

Mais les frustrations persistent et ce d'autant plus que l'on ne comprend rien aux restrictions d'Apple.

Mobileme ne permet toujours pas de synchroniser les notes en OTA pour l'iPhone, le Mac et l'iPad. On se demande bien pourquoi.

Les fichiers Pages, Number et Keynote Mac ne sont pas synchronisés avec les fichiers de l'iPad. Il faut passer par iTunes.

L'application iDisk n'est pas mise à jour pour l'iPad. C'est bien la peine de payer l'abonnement à MobileMe.

Enfin ce qui manque vraiment c'est de pouvoir avoir une image miroir de son idisk sur l'iPad pour pouvoir les modifier hors ligne et pouvoir ensuite les synchroniser en tache de fond comme sur le mac.

Au final, je réussi à synchroniser Mail, iCal, carnet d'adresses et mes favoris safari par mobileme.

J'ai abandonné Notes et son intégration honteuse à Mail. Cela n'aurait pas été bien compliqué de retravailler un peu l'Aide-Mémoire de Mac et de synchroniser en OTA. C'est sans doute la plus grosse déception de l'iPhone OS.
J'utilise Things pour les tâches et les notes. Il est parfaitement géré sur les trois appareils et il se synchronise automatiquement par l'intermédiaire de Mobileme. Son objet n'est pas vraiment la gestion des notes mais c'est quand même mieux qu'avec le bricolage d'Apple.

Je synchronise mes flux RSS par l'intermédiaire de Google. J'utilise Gruml sur Mac et feedlerRSS sur iPad et iPhone: fonctionnement nickel. Je regrette là encore qu'Apple n'aie pas trouvé la solution pour centraliser ça sur MobileMe. La lecture des flux aurait pu très bien se synchroniser dans mail.

Je suis encore en attente d'une solution satisfaisante pour la lecture des fichiers PDF, des archives web et pour l'édition des documents bureautiques. Goodreader lit bien mais son interface est peu intuitive. De plus je voudrais avoir tout mes fichiers synchronisés sur l'iPad et non les charger un par un pour les lire ensuite. Et c'est pas la gestion des fichier par iTunes qui va arranger ça.

Question bureautique, Pages, Number et Keynote sont de la balle!!! Je crois que l'on fera pas mieux pour l'ergonomie. Dommage que cela ne génère pas de fichier xls. De plus la synchro n'existe que par usb. Autrement c'est l'envoi par mail ou la publication sur iWork.com.
DONC IMPOSSIBLE D'OUVRIR UN FICHIER DE L'iDISK NI DE LE SAUVEGARDER SUR DESSUS !!! SUPER APPLE.

Solution intermédiaire DocToGo et Office² HD qui travaillent directement sur l'iDisk. L'édition des fichiers est possible et Office² s'en sort un peu mieux à mon goût. Par contre, là encore pas de synchro de l'ensemble de l'iDisk. Seuls les fichiers demandés sont modifiées et sauvegardés dans la foulée. Il faut dont toujours être en lien internet pour y avoir accès. Mais c'est ce qu'il y a de moins mal pour l'instant. Les deux lisent aussi les PDF avec plus ou moins de bonheur selon la taille des fichiers.

Mes attentes concernent donc essentiellement
1-La gestion de l'iDisk et d'une vrai synchro en mode miroir et en OTA.
2-L'édition des fichiers numbers si possible sur le nuage (iWork en googledoc like)
3-Une réorganisation d'itunes pour la synchro des apps: j'ai toujours pensé que le fait de mélanger itunes et la synchronisation des mobile device était une annerie. Cela se confirme. iSynk est une application à part entière qui devrait être développée. iTunes est devenu une usine à gaz depuis l'iphone est cela ne cesse de continuer avec les films, les series, les applications et maintenant les livres. Il est temps de mettre un peu d'ordre dans tout çà.

Dernière chose, avec un écran aussi brillant, impossible de lire en extérieur. Moi qui adore lire dehors, je ne vais pas me risquer à acheter des livres que je ne pourrais pas lire. Très grosse lacune qui va se voir dès cette été.

J'attends moi aussi vos choix et expériences. Aller, j'y retourne...


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

Atlantique a dit:


> Mobileme ne permet toujours pas de synchroniser les notes en OTA pour l'iPhone, le Mac et l'iPad. On se demande bien pourquoi


c'est vrai que ça manque et que ça aurait pu être ajouté depuis bien longtemps à l'OS, mais il me semble que cette fois, c'est prévu avec l'arrivée de l'iOS4.



Atlantique a dit:


> AJe suis encore en attente d'une solution satisfaisante pour la lecture  des fichiers PDF, des archives web et pour l'édition des documents  bureautiques. Goodreader lit bien mais son interface est peu intuitive.  De plus je voudrais avoir tout mes fichiers synchronisés sur l'iPad et  non les charger un par un pour les lire ensuite. Et c'est pas la gestion  des fichier par iTunes qui va arranger ça.


Là encore, parmi les annonces de Jobs durant la dernière conférence, il semblerait que l'iBook va être considérablement amélioré, avec la possibilité de transférer des documents pdf, avec un marque page intégré et la possibilité de prendre des notes sur les documents (tout ce que j'attendais d'un lecteur de tels documents). Je me réjouis de voir ça. 



Atlantique a dit:


> L'application iDisk n'est pas mise à jour pour l'iPad. C'est bien la  peine de payer l'abonnement à MobileMe.


Là je suis totalement d'accord avec vous. 



Atlantique a dit:


> J'utilise  Gruml sur Mac et feedlerRSS sur iPad et iPhone: fonctionnement nickel.  Je regrette là encore qu'Apple n'aie pas trouvé la solution pour  centraliser ça sur MobileMe. La lecture des flux aurait pu très bien se  synchroniser dans mail.


Pour ma part, j'ai remarqué que j'avais encore des réflexes "iPhone" pour gérer mon iPad. Typiquement, j'attendais d'avoir une application pour gérer les flux type Grumbl, ou une application MacG. Et puis j'ai réalisé qu'avec la taille de l'écran de l'iPad, là où pour l'iPhone il était indispensable d'avoir une mise en page retravaillée, il est tout à fait possible, voire plus pratique, d'utiliser Safari qui se synchronise automatiquement avec Safari de l'ordi. 



Atlantique a dit:


> Question bureautique, Pages, Number et Keynote sont de la balle!!! Je  crois que l'on fera pas mieux pour l'ergonomie. Dommage que cela ne  génère pas de fichier xls. De plus la synchro n'existe que par usb.  Autrement c'est l'envoi par mail ou la publication sur iWork.com.
> DONC IMPOSSIBLE D'OUVRIR UN FICHIER DE L'iDISK NI DE LE SAUVEGARDER SUR  DESSUS !!! SUPER APPLE.


j'ai écrit à Apple pour avoir plus de précisions sur la publication par iWork.com. J'ai pas iWork09, donc je ne sais pas s'il est possible de publier un document avec Pages09 sur iWork.com et de l'ouvrir et de le modifier ensuite depuis l'iPad. J'avais écrit à une mauvaise adresse, j'ai reçu une réponse m'invitant à contacter quelqu'un au support qui gère ces questions. Je demanderai quelles sont les fonctionnalités qui vont être développées dans la version définitive. Parce que là, iWork.com en est encore à la version beta. Dès que j'aurai une réponse, je transmettrai.


----------



## Atlantique (13 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est vrai que ça manque et que ça aurait pu être ajouté depuis bien longtemps à l'OS, mais il me semble que cette fois, c'est prévu avec l'arrivée de l'iOS4.



Bonne nouvelles mais comme cela avait déjà été annoncé avec le dernier OS j'attends de voir la réalisation.



twinworld a dit:


> Là encore, parmi les annonces de Jobs durant la dernière conférence, il semblerait que l'iBook va être considérablement amélioré, avec la possibilité de transférer des documents pdf, avec un marque page intégré et la possibilité de prendre des notes sur les documents



Comment seront synchronisés les PDF, là est la question. Pour moi l'interface iTunes des apps semble avoir été un peu plaquée dans la précipitation.



twinworld a dit:


> Je demanderai quelles sont les fonctionnalités qui vont être développées dans la version définitive. Parce que là, iWork.com en est encore à la version beta. Dès que j'aurai une réponse, je transmettrai.



Sympa



twinworld a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai remarqué que j'avais encore des réflexes "iPhone" pour gérer mon iPad. Typiquement, j'attendais d'avoir une application pour gérer les flux type Grumbl, ou une application MacG. Et puis j'ai réalisé qu'avec la taille de l'écran de l'iPad, là où pour l'iPhone il était indispensable d'avoir une mise en page retravaillée, il est tout à fait possible, voire plus pratique, d'utiliser Safari qui se synchronise automatiquement avec Safari de l'ordi. .



Oui mais safari synchronise t il les news lues et les non lues? je ne pense pas


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

Atlantique a dit:


> Oui mais safari synchronise t il les news lues et les non lues? je ne pense pas


non, pour les flux, c'est pas safari qui synchronise, c'est Google. Pour ma part, j'ai mis Google Reader comme gadget sur ma page d'accueil iGoogle.


----------



## father (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai mon ipad.

Je ne peut pas transféré mes photos sur ipad avec iphoto, je crois que cela va être corigé.

Mes soft en français sont maintenant en anglais???

Bizarre n'est ce pas.

Comment puis corrigé ce bog

AVEZ VOUS UNE IDEE

Cordialement


----------



## sanakro (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je profite de ce fil pour vous demander quelques infos, notamment sur le wifi.

A ce jour, je possède un macbook et un imac, et je comptais remplacer le macbook par un iPad, étant donné que depuis que j'ai l'imac, le macbook ne me sert plus qu'à checker internet et Cie, bref, une utilisation suffisante pour un ipad.

Ma question porte sur la réception du wifi plus exactement :
étant donné que je suis assez souvent en déplacement (donc wifi hotels, pas toujours à fond), je voulais savoir si la réception de l'iPad était égale à celle d'un macbook, ou plus proche de celle de l'iphone (avec lequel je ne capte généralement pas les réseaux des hotels).

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses qui pourraient conditionner mon choix


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2010)

a mon avis entre les deux. C'est clair que je capte mieux qu'avec mon iphone mais il chope  peut être moins de reseaux q'un macbook


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

father a dit:


> Bonjour, Depuis que j'ai mon ipad. Je ne peut pas transféré mes photos sur ipad avec iphoto, je crois que cela va être corigé. Mes soft en français sont maintenant en anglais??? Bizarre n'est ce pas. Comment puis corrigé ce bog. AVEZ VOUS UNE IDEE





sanakro a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !Je profite de ce fil pour vous demander quelques infos, notamment sur le wifi.


Vous vous trompez de fil. Il y a d'autres sujets sur la question dans le forum pour demander des infos. Ce thread a été ouvert pour le retour d'expérience, donc à ceux qui ont déjà un iPad


----------



## sanakro (13 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Vous vous trompez de fil. Il y a d'autres sujets sur la question dans le forum pour demander des infos. Ce thread a été ouvert pour le retour d'expérience, donc à ceux qui ont déjà un iPad



c'est justement pour ça que je m'adresse à tous sur ce sujet, afin d'avoir le retour des autres utilisateurs sur ce point


----------



## bugman (13 Juin 2010)

Pour te répondre, disons que chez moi cela passe hyper bien (mieux que la DSi et mon iPhone v1). Procèdé de test pas très scientifique (c'est le seul qui garde la connexion avec le Mac qui me sert de passerelle quand je suis aux toilettes). :rose: :love:


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

sanakro a dit:


> c'est justement pour ça que je m'adresse à tous sur ce sujet, afin d'avoir le retour des autres utilisateurs sur ce point


Soit . Alors pour ma part, je trouve que la réception WiFi, comme la réception 3G ressemblent beaucoup, en terme de stabilité et de rapidité, à la réception que j'ai sur mon MBP.


----------



## sanakro (13 Juin 2010)

bugman a dit:


> Pour te répondre, disons que chez moi cela passe  hyper bien (mieux que la DSi et mon iPhone v1). Procèdé de test pas très  scientifique (c'est le seul qui garde la connexion avec le Mac qui me  sert de passerelle quand je suis aux toilettes). :rose: :love:



^^
établir un procédé scientifique n'est pas non plus donné à tous, et ce  qu'il faut, c'est du concret, donc c'est aussi utile (;




twinworld a dit:


> Soit . Alors pour ma part, je trouve que la réception WiFi, comme la réception 3G ressemblent beaucoup, en terme de stabilité et de rapidité, à la réception que j'ai sur mon MBP.



j'en prend bonne note, et ça commence à me conforter dans mon choix


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juin 2010)

Ahhh oui. Aucun doute. J'appuie fortement la résolution de mon compère. La réception WiFi est excellente et très stable. Aucun doute permis. À savoir que mon routeur WiFi est situé dans le salon. Et que je capte le WiFi peut importe où je me trouve dans l'appart. Et en considérant la taille de l'appartement je suis parfois très éloigné du signal. Mais je l'accroche vraiment partout. 

C'est top !


----------



## dotnef (14 Juin 2010)

Salut,
J'ai mon iPad WiFi 16Go depuis le 2 juin. j'ai fait un achat "impulsif" que je ne regrette pas du tout, au contraire. Je me suis forcé à ne pas prendre le 3G pour ne pas avoir à payer tous les mois. L'iPad est vraiment un complément à l'iPhone, je ne fais aps du tout les mêmes choses avec les 2 appareils. L'iPad me sert surtout de lecteur pour les journaux, les livres et certains magazines. En déplacement je m'en sert sans connection ou bien, de temps en temps, connecté aux hotspots Orange dans les gares ou aéroports. Pour montrer les photos, c'est vraiment le top. Je viens d'acheter Need For Speed Shift, je suis assez impressionné !!! Du coup j'ai réorganisé un peu chez moi. Le Mac (MBP13" + LED 24") est maintenant dans la chambre pour les "tâches sérieuses", type retouche photos sur Aperture et l'iPad me sert à me connecter à internet, email, Remote pour la musique et lecteur dans el salon ou la cuisine.
Les 16Go me conviennent bien parce que je laisse la musique à l'iphone et c'est surtout ça qui prend de al place chez moi....


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2010)

Moi je l aime de plus en plus! Tellement ergonomique et agréable a utiliser. Et depuis que j ai changé pour le 64 Go j en fais un vrai center multimédia mobile :love:


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juin 2010)

Hop, moi je vais vous mettre ici mon envoi à la rédaction&#8230; 
ATTENTION. Il va y avoir de la lecture.


RAISON D'ACHAT:
Alors voilà&#8230;
Tout a commencé lundi 7 juin de notre belle année. Je suis allé acheter mon iPad 32Go WiFi chez BeMac, mon APR préféré, à Mulhouse. J'avais commandé un 16Go 3G+WiFi en première instance mais je me suis ravisé étant donné que mon 3GS est toujours dans ma poche en cas de besoins extrêmes, ce qui a été le principal motif de l'abandon d'un modèle "plus connecté" au profit d'un modèle qui est mieux doté en mémoire. 

Commençons par le commencement&#8230;
Ma motivation principale n'est pas qu'une. Disons que j'avais non seulement une grande curiosité concernant cet objet; la presse, la télé en ont parlé, sur MacGé beaucoup de monde s'était agité après le keynote d'iPapy, donc la curiosité a fait un certain effet. Puis je suis allé (avec mon père, faut bien prêcher pour sa paroisse) à une soirée privée FNAC qui présentait le produit et nous laissait un magasin entier pour découvrir le joujou&#8230;
Là je me suis dit: "il faut que je l'achète". J'ai pensé à ce que j'allais faire. En effet, d'ici quelque temps, si tout se passe bien et que les sujets sont bons, le Bac m'ouvrira la porte sur des études. Bon, pour la petite histoire, ce sera médecine plus particulièrement, mais c'est là LA raison de mon achat. Je voulais passer un an à taper tous les cours, étant bien plus rapide au clavier qu'au stylo, et pour ça j'avais plusieurs choix. Mon MacBook Pro 17" actuel, mon iPhone (LOOOOOOL) ou alors du nouveau matis type MacBook Air ou MacBook 13" Alu/Plastique. Donc je me suis dit: j'ai besoin d'un objet compact, très facilement transportable, qui tient la durée (bye bye iPhone, de toutes manières c'est du suicide&#8230, plaisant à utiliser. Pour ce qui est du plaisir d'utilisation, étant donné que tout tourne via Mac OS X, il n'y avait aucun souci. Et puis je me suis dit: "tiens, parmi tous les iBidules, il y n a un que je n'ai pas cité". OK j'ai pas cité Mac Pro, iMac ou Mac Mini, mais disons que c'est pas franchement pratique de se trimballer sa tour et son ACD 30" en amphi. Donc il me restait iPad. J'étais sceptique&#8230; J'ai d'ailleurs créé à cette occasion un petit sujet sur les forums&#8230; Mais au final je me suis dit: "qui essaiera verra".

Non seulement j'avais les apriori des produits Apple, faciles d'usage, et tout ce qui va avec, mais j'avais aussi cette curiosité et cette envie de "neuf".
Et j'ai essayé le truc-muche. Je la tenais ma raison principale. Compact, extrêmement transportable (ATTENTION ! POCHETTE DE PROTECTION INDISPENSABLE !!), batterie géniale, etc&#8230;
La voilà ma raison principale: emporter tous mes cours avec moi sur une liseuse géniale et ergonomique. N'importe où, n'importe quand.
Un achat quelque peu "impulsif" avec de vraies raisons derrière au final.

UTILISATION ACTUELLE:
Évidemment je ne peux pas encore emporter partout avec moi mes cours de médecine ou prendre des notes all day long. Mais iPad s'est génialement dans mon quotidien. Aucun doute. Maintenant je n'ai pas été surpris de sa place de plus en plus imposante sur le paysage de mon utilisation High-Tech. Je l'utilise pour TOUT ou presque. Écrire des mails, MSN connecté 24h/24h, le Mac ne me sert quasiment plus à surfer tellement iPad fait ça bien. Je lis mes journaux préférés dans une toute nouvelle dimension: Wall Street Journal, NY Times, Time Magazine (j'y ai même réalisé mon premier achat d'un magazine numérique, c'est le numéro je-sais-plus-combien avec la couverture gros plan sur Steve Jobs), USA Today&#8230; Ces lectures me paraissent incroyablement aisées par rapport à la consultation directement sur leurs sites web respectifs. J'ai même pris quelques iBook pour le fun (Gutemberg Project). Je regarde des vidéos YouTube et DailyMotion, je surfe beaucoup, je regarde les news Eurosport, je jette un oeil sur la couverture du dernier SVM Mac s'il vaut le coup de l'acheter, je ne fais plus la queue pour acheter mes magazines en tout cas, ça c'est sûr, désolé Forum (groupe Chapitre.com).
Je joue aussi un peu avec, Real racine est génial, mais encore un peu cher, (donc j'y joue à la FNAC pour le moment). Voilà en gros ce que je fais avec.
Si, aussi, j'ai téléchargé Evernote et SimpleNote, qui se synchronisent parfaitement avec mes applications sur le Mac, le gros cette fois&#8230; Voilà une excellente affaire rondement menée ! Je suis ravi des fonctionnalités offertes par ces deux applications. Surtout que SimpleNote se synchronise en WiFi automatique avec l'application Notational Velocity sur le Mac).

Donc j'ai découvert d'autres fonctionnalités, oui&#8230; Mais je compte aussi et vraiment l'utiliser pour sa mission première: la prise de note (clavier Bluetooth ou Dock+clavier).

FAIBLESSES / MANQUES:
Pour le moment et très honnêtement, je n'en vois pas. Certains diront: ça ne remplace pas tout à fait mon Mac, mais je suis persuadé que c'est normal, parce que je vois mal l'intérêt qu'aurait alors Apple à sortir cette tablette. Le pseudo-handicap Flashless est transparent. Jamais je n'ai dû renoncer à l'iPad parce que le Flash n'était pas lisible. OK sur les sites de boules ou le streaming c'est handicapant, mais bon c'est pas réellement mon utilisation première&#8230; (LOOOOOOL^2)

Les manques:  pour l'instant le vrai manque vient de l'intérieur et c'est normal. Pour moi le manque actuel d'apps HD gratuites et/ou low-cost (je suis persuadé que le temps, les dévs et prochainement, avec de la chance, iAd, vont palier ça). Donc un seul manque, mais sûrement comblé d'ici peu (faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties il paraît). (LOOOOOOOL^3).

MODÈLE / ENVIRONNEMENT:
iPad 32Go WiFi only.
iPad s'est inséré entre: un MacBook Pro 17", et un iPhone 3GS. Mais aussi entre un iMac 27" et un EeePC (totalement délaissé d'ailleurs). Mais ça, ça fera l'objet d'un deuxième iPad en attente...

Par rapport à iWork.com
Je voulais juste signalé que le partage de documents sur iWork.com via l'iPad est un plaisir et est très utile. Pour ma grande première avec iWork.com, je juge ça plutôt réussi.

Enfin, j'ai couplé iPad à mon compte MobileMe, et l'intégration est bonne. Je regrette seulement le fait qu'il est totalement impossible d'accéder au site MobileMe pour consulter ses contacts, ses mails ou son calendrier (même si je peux faire ça depuis les applications intégrées, bien sûr). Mais en essayant d'y accéder, on est redirigé vers une page explicative de la configuration d'un compte MMe sur iPad, allez savoir pourquoi. =)


----------



## Komm (16 Juin 2010)

Hello!

Très intéressant ce que tu dis Macuserman!
Je suis aussi étudiant et possède actuellement un MBP 15" et un iPhone. J'ai passé l'année à prendre les cours sur le MBP et il n'y a pas photo, ça reste l'outil parfait. Mais voilà, passer la journée à trimballer 2,5kg, ça commence à me peser (c'est le cas de le dire!). 
Alors j'envisage très sérieusement l'achat d'un iPad 16Go mais je trouve le prix excessif... 499 ça fait cher le cahier numérique (je lis mes journaux et mes livres sur papier, on ne me fera jamais avaler l'idée de _lire_ sur écran). Donc pour moi ce sera un achat rationnel disons (de toute manière il ne risque pas d'être impulsif, y'en a plus en stock ).
Est-ce que certain ont testé la bête dans des conditions de cours? Soit une heure et demie sans pause à taper en live ce que le prof dit? J'ai un peu peur de ne pas pouvoir suivre :s.
Par ailleurs, j'en profite pour revenir sur le Wifi. Le réseau de ma fac (Paris Dauphine) requiert une identification via, en temps normal, un popup. Sauf que sur iPhone c'est une fenêtre qui s'ouvre par-dessus safari (là je sais pas si je suis très clair) et qui demande la reconnexion à chaque fois que l'on met l'engin en veille... Est-ce que la gestion du Wifi est la même sur iPad? Car ce pourrait être un gros défaut :/

Merci pour votre réponse!


----------



## twinworld (16 Juin 2010)

deux choses, pour la gestion du Wifi, ça requiert plus du service informatique de votre fac que de la gestion de l'iPad. Je connais des fac où il y a plusieurs types de connexion wifi : 1 où il faut se reconnecter sans arrêt, 1 autre pour les visiteurs, 1 autre pour une reconnaissance automatique. Allez vous renseigner au service informatique de votre fac. 

Quant à prendre des notes en direct, il y a des témoignages qui indiquent que c'est possible. Moi je n'y arrive pas. Ca va très bien pour vite rédiger un mail ou écrire une note, mais de la frappe à l'aveugle me semble difficile. D'abord parce que le clavier a un temps de réponse assez long (je veux dire assez long pour qui tape à une vitesse de secrétariat) et la reconnaissance et correction orthographique laisse à désirer. Par exemple, il arrive que "le" soit corrigé en "Le" au milieu d'une phrase.

Ceci dit, vous pouvez toujours acheter un petit clavier d'appoint pour la prise de note en cours et puis le reste de la journée : à la cafétéria, dans le métro, ou à la bibliothèque, vous restez en mode sans clavier.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juin 2010)

Oui c'est exact. En fait je vais prendre le clavier+dock parce que sinon ça ira pas. Mais nul doute. L'iPad est un outil parfait pour ce qui est de la prise de notes. D'après moi...


----------



## Komm (16 Juin 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses!

Pour ce qui est du service info, je pense qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire : ils ne vont pas changer leurs installations à chaque fois que quelqu'un se plaint :/
Enfin de toute manière je ne suis pas sensé avoir besoin du wifi pendant les cours 

Maintenant, concernant le clavier, de ce que j'ai essayé à la fnac, je tape presque aussi vite qu'à l'ordi mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne sur la longueur :s

Bref, je vais attendre qu'il arrive en occasion de toute manière parce que 500 le cahier numérique, à la rigueur doublé d'un faux book photo, ça fait un peu cher


----------



## twinworld (16 Juin 2010)

Komm a dit:


> Enfin de toute manière je ne suis pas sensé avoir besoin du wifi pendant les cours



Ah ? Pourtant c'est utile, pour compléter une informations donnee ou verifier l'orthographe d'un mot ou trouvert une reference d'un bouquin pendant qu'ont y pense... Bref y a des t'as d'occasions utiles


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juin 2010)

Oui. Trouver les poly mis en ligne ou synchroniser Evernote avec le Mac en sans fil...


----------



## Komm (16 Juin 2010)

Ben oui c'est pour ça que j'hésite 

Pour l'instant ce qui me retient de l'acheter ce sont les stocks vides  
Mais dès qu'ils se re rempliront... :rateau:


----------



## wayne (15 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai, le souci est qu'on ne peut pas le sortir dans la rue ou dans les transports, mais, ce petit joujou merveilleux n,enferme pas chez soi. Au contraire, on peut être hyper mobile, Je me suis trouve un tout petit sac a dos que je porte en bandoulière, avec mon ipad, mes papiers, mes clefs, ..., et je bouge tout le temps avec


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

wayne a dit:


> C'est vrai, le souci est qu'on ne peut pas le sortir dans la rue ou dans les transports,


ah non ?? mais moi je le sors dans les transports publics, enfin la seule chose que me retient parfois de le faire, c'est que j'ai l'impression de faire mon intéressant avec cette machine


----------



## gamani25 (15 Juillet 2010)

Oui il faut quand même faire attention aux personnes mal intentionnées qui pourraient te voir avec cela, te suivre et éventuellement tenter de commettre un délit pour s'amparer de la "bête".

C'est un risque qu'il faut tout de même avoir à l'esprit plus que le syndrome "je fais mon intéressant en le sortant".


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

gamani25 a dit:


> Oui il faut quand même faire attention aux personnes mal intentionnées qui pourraient te voir avec cela, te suivre et éventuellement tenter de commettre un délit pour s'amparer de la "bête".


mouais, j'ai la chance d'habiter dans une région où le vol à la tire n'est pas encore très répandu.


----------



## mashgau (16 Juillet 2010)

Faut pas non plus psychoter, je le sors presque tous les jours dans le RER A, et je vois mal me faire voler à l'heure de pointe quelque chose d'aussi voyant (encore un pickpocket je veux bien mais là ...).

Éviter de le sortir gare du Nord à 23h oui par contre ^^


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2010)

mashgau a dit:


> Faut pas non plus psychoter,


c'est aussi mon avis


----------



## trust no 1 (16 Juillet 2010)

Moi c est page qui m a poussé a acheter mon 64 go wifi, lorsque j ai vu que je pouvez faire mes devis/factures aisément avec mon logo. Seul petit hic, je peux pas imprimer direct ...
Puis je voulais prendre un MBP, je suis toujours affalé sur le canap, finalement j ai craqué pour l iPad ... Du coup je cherche un iMac 27 pouce I5, mais impossible d'en trouver un !


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2010)

trust no 1 a dit:


> Du coup je cherche un iMac 27 pouce I5, mais impossible d'en trouver un !


même sur le site de l'Apple Store ?


----------



## trust no 1 (17 Juillet 2010)

Si, ils en ont, je pense que je vais commander direct. J ai appeler tous les magasins High tech du coin, ils n ont aucuns stock, y en a un que je n ai pas essayé, iclg Marseille peut être ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2010)

Apparemment, ils ont :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## twinworld (17 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Apparemment, ils ont :


je suis soulagé


----------



## trust no 1 (18 Juillet 2010)

Ça y est j ai craqué, il en restais 2 a iclg Marseille ...!


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juillet 2010)

Hello !

Euuh oui, mais je rappelle quand même que de nouveaux iMac devraient arriver bientôt hein&#8230;


----------



## gamani25 (25 Juillet 2010)

1800 euros un ordi cela fait quand même peu cher.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juillet 2010)

gamani25 a dit:


> 1800 euros un ordi cela fait quand même peu cher.



Peu cher ? ou un peu cher ?


----------



## gamani25 (25 Juillet 2010)

erreur non constatée et donc non corrigée en effet : un peu chèr je trouve.


----------



## Macuserman (26 Juillet 2010)

Le prix d'un iMac ?


----------



## MacSedik (26 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le prix d'un iMac ?



Ben viiii.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2010)

gamani25 a dit:


> erreur non constatée et donc non corrigée en effet : un peu chèr je trouve.



Attend de voir les nouveaux modèles avant de dire que c'est un peu cher.


----------



## twinworld (27 Juillet 2010)

je voudrais pas avoir l'air de pinailler, mais là vous êtes dans un fil dédié aux retours d'expérience avec l'iPad. 

Vos informations sont peut-être intéressantes, mais personne ne viendra les lire ici.


----------



## gamani25 (27 Juillet 2010)

On a peu dévié du sujet initial en effet. 

L'ipad ouvre la voie à tout un tas de tablettes qui seront développées par Samsung, HP, Archos, Dell. 

Tout le monde va s'y mettre et cela sera encore une fois de plus Apple qui aura ouvert cette voie.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Juillet 2010)

Archos est déjà dessus. Samsung fait dans le cheap et ça m'étonnerait qu'il soit vraiment pénétrant dans ce marché, Dell suit, comme toujours, et si j'étais eux, je fermerais la boîte, et rendrais l'argent aux actionnaires, HP sera dédié au monde de l'entreprise.

Mais bon encore une fois, tout le monde en parlait et Apple l'a fait.


----------



## pickwick (29 Octobre 2010)

chez moi, tout va bien avec l'iphone 4 et l'ipad sauf que les éléments du calendrier que je rentre sur l'ipad ne réapparaissent pas sur l'iphone malgré MobileMe et ly synchro. Ai-je loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## twinworld (29 Octobre 2010)

d'abord : welcome back 

ensuite, est-ce que quand vous branchez l'iphone 4 et l'iPad à l'ordi et que vous regardez dans iTunes, il est dit que les calendriers sont synchronisés via OTA ?


----------



## clochelune (30 Octobre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comment donner un avis sur l'iPad autrement qu'en le postant depuis un iPad ?
> 
> Je suis lycéen et bientôt étudiant. J'ai acheté un iPad (cf signature) pour prendre des notes durant mes cours en amphi. D'ailleurs je prévois une belle rentrée en force des iPad en fac l'année prochaine...
> 
> ...




hello!

juste pour les livres, moi la plupart je les commande sur amazon (ou à des petits éditeurs) et donc je ne fais la queue dans les libraires etc ;-)
j'ai encore du mal à me dire que l'iPad sert de liseuse numérique! un peu trop lourd poru lire à mon goût et écran trop brillant, vite mal à la tête même si tourner les pages est fun (j'ai téléchargé des extraits depuis l'iBook Store mais rien acheté encore!)

chez moi iPad est venu après un iPhone (que j'utilise toujours) et un iMac (et encore avant un MacBook mais un peu épuisé le pauvre, donc il fait dodo dans sa belle robe Be.ez!)

je surfe, lis et réponds à mes mails, prends des notes avec evernote, joue un peu avec quelques applications.
de son canapé c'est super...

l'utilisation de Pages est loin d'être top pour moi! le point noir selon moi (avec les abonnements 3G bien trop onéreux! donc ce sera utilisation en wifi)

j'attends aussi le multi tâches qui va arriver avec la nouvelle révision...

je pense que je viendrais à lire les revues via l'iPad... je suis tentée surtout avec l'application kiosque qui permet de les lire hors ligne une fois qu'on les a téléchargées...

mais il n'a pas encore tout à fait trouvé sa réelle utilité contrairement à mon iMac et mon iPhone...
enfin je commence à l'adopter peu à peu (je l'ai eu le premier jour de sa sortie! j'étais top pressée!!)

aussi je pense prendre le connector SD pour télécharger mes photos en vacances de mon APN à l'iPad
mais pour les photos sur le vif j'utilise souvent mon iPhone, toujours avec moi (contrairement à mon Panasonic Lumix TZ5)


bonne soirée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------




trust no 1 a dit:


> Moi c est page qui m a poussé a acheter mon 64 go wifi, lorsque j ai vu que je pouvez faire mes devis/factures aisément avec mon logo. Seul petit hic, je peux pas imprimer direct ...
> Puis je voulais prendre un MBP, je suis toujours affalé sur le canap, finalement j ai craqué pour l iPad ... Du coup je cherche un iMac 27 pouce I5, mais impossible d'en trouver un !



c'est de savoir qu'on pouvait télécharger Pages qui m'a poussée à prendre l'iPad (pour mes traductions, ma revue poésie) mais je trouve que l'application est très décevante comparée à celle qu'on a sur l'iMac...
pour moi ce fut une énorme déception...
car c'était la raison principale de mon achat (avec le tactile, mais je connaissais avec iPhone)

enfin, j'ai vu evernote par la suite qui m'a intéressée...


mais Pages reste franchement à améliorer je trouve... et devoir passer à chaque fois par iTunes, pff (je passe par mail mais c'est juste un fichier par envoi, et tous les caractères ne sont pas reconnus etc. bref, Pages reste très perfectible)

au fur et à mesure je commence à trouver de petits trésors, aussi grâce à la lecture des divers forums dédiés à l'iPad...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Oui c'est exact. En fait je vais prendre le clavier+dock parce que sinon ça ira pas. Mais nul doute. L'iPad est un outil parfait pour ce qui est de la prise de notes. D'après moi...



j'ai le dock + clavier, cependant, attention avec les accents, c'est complexe alors que sur le clavier de l'Ipad c'est hyper simple ;-)
et il ne s'utilise qu'à la verticale (perso ça ne me gêne pas du tout!)

il commence à exister des solutions d'appoint (des claviers insérés à l'étui etc... mais j'aime le fait que mon iPad soit relevé à la verticale avec le dock-clavier)


mais il m'est utile en tout cas quand je travaille un peu sur iPad 
après je réajuste sur on iMac...

bonne soirée


----------



## Macuserman (30 Octobre 2010)

@Clochelune: 

Hello ! 
Oui effectivement le clavier est uniquement en vertical mais ça ne me dérange pas non plus...
Mais il est devenu plus ou moins clair pour moi que le MBA aurait d'avantage correspondu à mes besoins, aussi ai-je la très ferme intention de me l'acheter&#8230;


----------



## clochelune (31 Octobre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> @Clochelune:
> 
> Hello !
> Oui effectivement le clavier est uniquement en vertical mais ça ne me dérange pas non plus...
> Mais il est devenu plus ou moins clair pour moi que le MBA aurait d'avantage correspondu à mes besoins, aussi ai-je la très ferme intention de me l'acheter



hello ;-)
si tu n'as encore pris l'iPad, je te conseille en effet le MBA ;-)
bon dimanche, on est à l'heure d'hiver, ça y est!


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> hello ;-)
> si tu n'as encore pris l'iPad, je te conseille en effet le MBA ;-)
> bon dimanche, on est à l'heure d'hiver, ça y est!



Bah si, je l'ai prise aussi (ma signature te l'indiquera).
Mais je me demande si le mieux n'est pas de combiner les avantages des deux machines !


----------



## clochelune (31 Octobre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bah si, je l'ai prise aussi (ma signature te l'indiquera).
> Mais je me demande si le mieux n'est pas de combiner les avantages des deux machines !



euh, avec iMac et iPad, ça fait pas un peu beaucoup le MBA en plus ?
enfin, si tu peux te faire plaisir, vas-y...
mais je testerai d'abord iPad dans l'attente de nouvelles révisions du MBA 

on se précipite et de nouveaux joujoux sortent!! alors bon... moi je serai pour déjà utiliser ce que tu as avant de te ruer sur autre chose qui va se renouveler...
profite de ton iPad avant...

je commence à adopter vraiment le mien ;-)


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> euh, avec iMac et iPad, ça fait pas un peu beaucoup le MBA en plus ?
> enfin, si tu peux te faire plaisir, vas-y...
> mais je testerai d'abord iPad dans l'attente de nouvelles révisions du MBA



Bah l'iPad je le "teste" depuis 4 mois
Et le MBA vient d'être revu, donc je vais sûrement me lâcher un peu !


----------

